
Badoo and Hotornot user disclosure - mpeg
https://hackerone.com/reports/130453
======
mpeg
This basically means if you are a badoo or hotornot user, any third party site
can unmask your identity on those sites

Pretty awful that the guy in charge of their hackerone program didn't seem to
understand why preserving their users privacy is important.

